# Sports  Herina



## codedog (Oct 5, 2011)

Doc did a left sports herina repair. Operative note  said he did a left groin explration with placement of mesh prosthesis in preperitoneal and anterior space. Is this like inguinal herina repair?  booking said sports herina- 49505 with 550.90 -not sure if this is right ?Anyone ever coded a sports herina ?


----------



## teegiuli@yahoo.com (Oct 5, 2011)

trent123 said:


> Doc did a left sports herina repair. Operative note  said he did a left groin explration with placement of mesh prosthesis in preperitoneal and anterior space. Is this like inguinal herina repair?  booking said sports herina- 49505 with 550.90 -not sure if this is right ?Anyone ever coded a spiorts herina ?



I never heard of a sports hernia before.  The code for implantation of mesh is 49568, 49505 is what I've always used for general hernia repair.

Good Luck


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 6, 2011)

in the CPT manual it states that procedure code 49568 is only to be used with incisional and ventral hernia's 

On a different note

.A sports hernia and an inguinal hernia are similar problems that both occur in the lower abdomen/groin. The problem is due to a weakening of the abdominal wall muscles. When areas of the abdominal wall become weakened, the abdominal organs can press into these weak areas, and even form pouches through the weakened abdominal wall. In patients with a sports hernia, these outpouchings do not form, but the symptoms exist. In a more common inguinal hernia, the weakening can cause the pouch to form in the weakened area of the abdominal wall..

use 49505


----------

